# Creative flavours



## hands (24/11/14)

i have tried a few of there flavours and they are really good. as far as vape safety go i don't know.
they sell per kg of flavour and they are not badly priced and they do have a lot of flavours to chose from plus they are local. the flavours that i have tried range from R107-R165 per kg excl vat. maybe some of you might find it useful in your diy mixing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crusader007 (5/3/21)

hands said:


> i have tried a few of there flavours and they are really good. as far as vape safety go i don't know.
> they sell per kg of flavour and they are not badly priced and they do have a lot of flavours to chose from plus they are local. the flavours that i have tried range from R107-R165 per kg excl vat. maybe some of you might find it useful in your diy mixing.


Hi. i just brought some flavours from them. have you got some info on usage percentages to help me out?


----------

